# Kahr PM9...is it worth it???



## border bandit32

Convince me that the PM9 is worth it.....I am a Glock dude but I really like the looks & feal of this little pistol....just scared of possible reliability problems....any info appreciated:smt1099


----------



## Zell

I have the PM9 and a G19. I love them both. I use the PM to conceal- very easy, I forget it's there. Recoil is very easily managed, quickly back on target for follow-ups. Very smooth trigger lends to really good accuracy. I have fun practicing with it, no hand fatigue at all. I highly recommend it even though it's high priced you get what you pay for. I've had no problems with it at all. For me better than a G26, that's why I have the G19. If you can afford it, do it, you won't be sorry. Hope this helps. Stay safe. Z


----------



## border bandit32

Zell said:


> I have the PM9 and a G19. I love them both. I use the PM to conceal- very easy, I forget it's there. Recoil is very easily managed, quickly back on target for follow-ups. Very smooth trigger lends to really good accuracy. I have fun practicing with it, no hand fatigue at all. I highly recommend it even though it's high priced you get what you pay for. I've had no problems with it at all. For me better than a G26, that's why I have the G19. If you can afford it, do it, you won't be sorry. Hope this helps. Stay safe. Z


Any idea what a is a fair price for a PM9 I am in Texas, probably looking to buy at the next Saxet gun show:numbchuck:


----------



## KingAirDriver

We've had issues with our PM9 and I'm getting ready to put it up for sale. Kahr says they need something like 200 rds (IIRC) of break-in time, but ours is at about 400 and is still having a bit of a feed issue. Actually, it fails to go into battery by about 1/4" or so. I polished the feed ramp and it did wonders, but will still fail about one or two times in every two mags. It's not magazine or ammo related as far as I can tell (three magazines and JHP/FMJ of different manuf's). 

Aside from the issues we're having, it's a really nice little gun to shoot. Zell's right about the trigger- VERY smooth! I love it. The gun carries and hides away nicely.

Ours seems to be the exception, not the rule. Most people I've talked to that own a PM9 haven't had issues. If I had it to do all over again, I think I'd go with the MK9.

BTW, as far as price goes... saw one today at a gun show exactly like ours (silver stainless, night sights) with two mags for about $719, IIRC. Ours was $699 NIB. As ours is still LNIB, with an extra magazine (3 total), I had it marked at $640, then dropped to $600. Trying to get into a Walther PPS 9mm if I can.


----------



## Sureshot45

*Get it.*

I have a PM9. I love it. I carry it often.


----------



## border bandit32

Bueller.......Bueller.......Bueller:watching:


----------



## Panther

My PM9 should be in tomorrow. I searched high and low and found the best price in my own back yard - at least close enough - only 30 minutes away. Ozark guns in Gastonia.$595 9093A(regular sights):smt023


----------



## KingAirDriver

Well, today's my B-day so my wife and I went to the range! I took the PM9 (along with Sig P6 and Beretta 96FS) and ran a good 130 rds through it. This should bring the round count up to 550 or so, I think. 

After shooting it this time, I'm thinking it's more ME than the gun. My wife shot it really well, but had very few failures. I, on the other hand, had several failures. I really think I just can't grip that tiny little thing that well. Her hands are smaller and let her get a better grip on it. When I shot it strong hand only, my thumb was pushing the mag release and slightly dropped the mag once, causing a FTFeed. 

Sooooo...I fondled a PPS again tonight and am wanting it more. My wife still loves her PM9; likes the Walther, but doesn't like the mag release. 

Just thought I'd reply back that I think it's probably me, although I believe the gun still has a bit more break-in to go.


----------



## border bandit32

Panther said:


> My PM9 should be in tomorrow. I searched high and low and found the best price in my own back yard - at least close enough - only 30 minutes away. Ozark guns in Gastonia.$595 9093A(regular sights):smt023


Please post a range report when you get a chance. :watching:I am interested to see how it performs!


----------



## Panther

border bandit32 said:


> Please post a range report when you get a chance. :watching:I am interested to see how it performs!


Won't be able to get to the range till next week - but will do :smt001


----------



## border bandit32

Panther said:


> Won't be able to get to the range till next week - but will do :smt001


Yeah, that working for a livin' ain't worth a damn HUH? Especially when bombama take it all away to "spread your wealth" !!:buttkick:


----------



## Panther

border bandit32 said:


> Yeah, that working for a livin' ain't worth a damn HUH? Especially when bombama take it all away to "spread your wealth" !!:buttkick:


Ain't that the truth:smt076


----------



## border bandit32

bueller....bueller...bueller....nobody wants to talk bout there PM9:watching::watching::watching::watching:


----------



## Steve S

I just purchased a PM9 with night sights for my wife to carry. We also have the following pistols, 2 Glock 26, Glock 17, KelTec P32 and P11. I have to say I really like this pistol. We are still in the break-in stage with 150 rounds put through it so far with no issues.
I like the feel of this gun. It is extremely accurate. The price was a little steep but I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## PhilR.

I have a PM9 that I carry more often than any other pistol, during most of the year. It had issues at first, but has not had any failures of any type for many hundreds of rounds.

That being said, I don't think they are worth the cost when you consider how much cheaper the CW9 is. The CW in only about 1/2" longer/taller than the PM, but is also a lot cheaper. The CW9 also has a better overall reliability history than does the PM.....


----------



## Panther

I can only go off what I've read but I think the PM9 is worth the price. I made my decision to buy a PM9 off all that I read about both. That "little" extra compactness helps a smaller guy like me (5'5" and 140) and the polygonal barrel's increase of velocity and accuracy, the dovetail sight (cw is pinned with no dovetail) and the extra magazine ($40 difference?) made the extra- less that $200 -worth it to me.


----------



## KingAirDriver

Panther said:


> I can only go off what I've read but I think the PM9 is worth the price. I made my decision to buy a PM9 off all that I read about both. That "little" extra compactness helps a smaller guy like me (5'5" and 140) and the polygonal barrel's increase of velocity and accuracy, the dovetail sight (cw is pinned with no dovetail) and the extra magazine ($40 difference?) made the extra- less that $200 -worth it to me.


Congrats on the purchase (if you've got it already)! Let us know how it shoots! I'd personally be interested to hear the condition of the frame inside when you remove the slide. Ours was in horrible, horrible shape (and NIB). There were burrs all over the place, as if the slide was unfinished. Just curious if that's the norm or not...for a $700 gun it should NOT be. :smt023


----------



## Bisley

The PM-9 is a good pistol. Whether or not it is worth the price is subjective. I owned one for awhile and really did like it, but I swapped it off because, in my opinion, it was slightly too large for pocket carry (with blue jeans), and the trigger reach was just way too short for my largish hands and long fingers. Also, at the time, Crimson Trace did not have a laser sight to fit it, and I had decided I wanted laser sights on all of my short-barreled handguns.


----------



## Panther

KingAirDriv9 er said:


> Congrats on the purchase (if you've got it already)! Let us know how it shoots! I'd personally be interested to hear the condition of the frame inside when you remove the slide. Ours was in horrible, horrible shape (and NIB). There were burrs all over the place, as if the slide was unfinished. Just curious if that's the norm or not...for a $700 gun it should NOT be. :smt023


Just took it apart for the initial cleaning and didn't find all the burs you describe. There were some but they weren't " all over the place". But I have to admit the Kahr was not of the finish of my FNP when I broke it down for the first time and I expected more from a gun costing $260 _more_. And boy is the FNP a LOT easier to strip for cleaning and reassemble. I do have a question that may be naive on my part. The 6 shot magazine is imprinted"MK Kahr" do all the 6 shot mags on the PM9 say this?


----------



## KingAirDriver

Panther said:


> Just took it apart for the initial cleaning and didn't find all the burs you describe. There were some but they weren't " all over the place". But I have to admit the Kahr was not of the finish of my FNP when I broke it down for the first time and I expected more from a gun costing $260 _more_. And boy is the FNP a LOT easier to strip for cleaning and reassemble. I do have a question that may be naive on my part. The 6 shot magazine is imprinted"MK Kahr" do all the 6 shot mags on the PM9 say this?


Hmm, not sure about the mag markings. I'll have to look when I get home! Glad you didn't find many burrs. It probably sounds like I'm exaggerating, but they really were "all over the place!" :mrgreen: I was shocked when I took it apart...it seriously looked like it was cut out with a bandsaw and assembled unfinished! One thing I've noticed with ours on re-assembly, if the slide doesn't want to go on, the guide rod may need to be lifted slightly with a fingernail. I don't know if they all do this, but ours is this way. :smt023


----------



## Panther

border bandit32 said:


> Please post a range report when you get a chance. :watching:I am interested to see how it performs!


I don't know if I'm breaching forum etiquette by posting a picture here but a picture is worth....... that's the head of a silhouette target 
This is at 7 yards for my very first 5 shots ( I didn't want to fill the magazine to six until I broke it in a little)
This is one sweeeet gun. It is more accurate up to 10 yards with it's 3" barrel than my FNP9 with a 4" barrel.
Put 200 rounds through it. No FTF no FTL no problems what so ever.
I was having second thoughts on whether I "wasted" $600. Not now. To answer the title of this thread "Is the PM9 worth it".... Damn Straight


----------



## KingAirDriver

Nice! Thanks for posting back, especially with a picture. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider

KingAirDriver said:


> I'd personally be interested to hear the condition of the frame inside when you remove the slide. Ours was in horrible, horrible shape (and NIB). There were burrs all over the place, as if the slide was unfinished. Just curious if that's the norm or not...for a $700 gun it should NOT be. :smt023


When I decided on a P9, I definitely had to hunt one down. Found a store about an hour away that had one, but when I got there to look at it, I stripped it down and noticed exactly what you are talking about. Unfired, and NIB the gun had lots of loose polymer "shavings" attached to the frame rails. When looking at it real closely, it seemed as though the gun skipped someone's assembly line, frame clean-up job. I really wanted the gun, but couldn't get over that voice in the back of my head. So I passed on it, and had them bring one in from an out-of-state location. The wait sucked, but in the end I was happier!

IMO, Kahrs are nice little DAO shooters, and a breeze to conceal!... but they're a little over priced. I bought mine in January, and paid 600 for it, but sounds like they're going for more now. Kinda steep when you consider that for another $150-200 you could pick up a descent Loaded Springfield. Not in the same category of weapon, but far more gun for the money.

Nex time you get a chance, strip the frame off your polymer Kahr, and stare at it for a few minutes... ask yourself if that's $700 workmanship!


----------



## border bandit32

Thanks Panther....glad you like it I hope the PM9 I buy is just like yours!!! Thanks for th photo too.....looks like The PM did exactly what it is suppose to do!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Panther

YFZsandrider said:


> When I decided on a P9, I definitely had to hunt one down. Found a store about an hour away that had one, but when I got there to look at it, I stripped it down and noticed exactly what you are talking about. Unfired, and NIB the gun had lots of loose polymer "shavings" attached to the frame rails. When looking at it real closely, it seemed as though the gun skipped someone's assembly line, frame clean-up job. I really wanted the gun, but couldn't get over that voice in the back of my head. So I passed on it, and had them bring one in from an out-of-state location. The wait sucked, but in the end I was happier!
> 
> IMO, Kahrs are nice little DAO shooters, and a breeze to conceal!... but they're a little over priced. I bought mine in January, and paid 600 for it, but sounds like they're going for more now. Kinda steep when you consider that for another $150-200 you could pick up a descent Loaded Springfield. Not in the same category of weapon, but far more gun for the money.
> 
> Nex time you get a chance, strip the frame off your polymer Kahr, and stare at it for a few minutes... ask yourself if that's $700 workmanship!


I guess ROI is all relative. I can buy two Mossberg shotguns for the price of a Kahr. That's a _whole_ lot more gun for the money. But good luck on hiding them in the pocket of cargo pants. Sorry really not trying to be smart but you get my point. What I was looking for was a small 9mm that I could stake my life on. From all I've read and heard from shooters a Kel-Tec wasn't it. A Rohrbaugh is over a grand. The logical choice is a Kahr. The polymer may not be A1 but the slide and barrel are top notch.IMHO


----------



## Armybrat

Posted this about my PM9 on another thread:



> My early PM9 has never given me a problem. It's run smooth as butter with no jamming or peening through about 800 rounds.
> 
> Well made little gun.
> 
> Like it so much, I'm lookin' for a CW45 to compliment it.


I might add....it's never been back to Kahr for that early barrel recall.


----------



## packinaglock

I just got my first PM 9 the other day and fed it 200 trouble free rounds last night. very pleased with it!


----------



## brookie0907

Have had my PM9 for about 9 mos and have around 1500 rounds through it. Not one issue. I paid $620 for the black DLC PM9 with routine sights. Is very accurate at intended distances. 
I am picking up a CW9 from my wife tomorrow.

My other CCWs are an LCP and XD9SC.


----------



## ka-chow

Kahr PM9 ...

Had 1 hated it! I tried everything with it. And yes, I gave it a break-in-over 500 rds. It jammed like jelly!

Too bad because it is so small and light. It killed me but I got rid of it. I won't ever buy anything from Kahr again!I sent it back to Kahr but still nothing but problems.


BUT I've read that others have great luck with them. 

So...buyer beware!


----------



## Panther

All guns,cars ,etc have a lemon once in a while ( Check out the Kimber thread you'll even find one there)
But I did a LOT of research and also know first hand the PM9 is one excellent firearm


----------



## Glenn-SC

ka-chow said:


> I won't ever buy anything from Kahr again!


Sorry you had a bad gun.
But even if that one was a lemon, you seem awful quick to damn an entire Manufacturer's product line from one example of one gun.


----------



## mharveyww1

*PM9 Kudos!*

I love mine and it's become my everyday concealed carry weapon.
Fits my hand beautifully. Trigger is almost sensuous it's so smooth and silky! 
Recoil is practically unnoticeable with normal pressure rounds. Not one FTE, FTF or failure to return to battery in over 500 rounds. Very accurate. Very well built. What's not to like?

I have two friends who purchased PM9's and were ready to get rid of them due to numerous "problems".
Turns out the "problems" were not with the PM9's, but with the shooters themselves. They were "limp-wristing" the guns. One of the guys had VERY large hands. He just COULDN'T get a proper grip.
Once the OTHER guy was shown how to properly hold and fire the pistol, the "problems" went away and he's now a happy and proud PM9 owner.

Mike Harvey


----------

